# French Aires with Pictures.



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Pinched this from another forum who had pinched from another forum so if the person is on here who started it a huge thanks to you  

https://picasaweb.google.com/104053866066524016059?authkey=Gv1sRgCMKW4YLfi6KuhgE

Click on pictures for more pictures and descriptions, you can then click on pictures for enlargements.

Loads to look at, they are probably all on our campsite map but just thought nice to browse through in leisure time.

Mandy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Photos not loading at the moment even though I signed in.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I did manage to view the photos in the end. Very good.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Mandy. Some really nice aires there.

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh that's strange when I click on it they come up right away and did on the other site. 

It must be different settings or something, not very computer friendly apart from Ebay where I seem to live and die :roll: 

Some great pics on it and so clear, nice looking back at places we have visited too. 

I am guessing someone will tell me where the link originated soon.

Mandy


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

some photos here as well

http://www.flickr.com/groups/aire_de_service/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Mandy.
I thought that they might have been from a thread that I started on Wild but no.
Nice to see some different photo's
Thanks again
Here is the thread that I started

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/6948-few-french-aires.html


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I've uploaded some of my Aires pictures to Panoramio and many have been selected for Google Earth. The pictures are at:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5335380?comment_page=1&photo_page=1

Obviously if you zoom into a particular area when in Google Earth they are also available for viewing from there.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For aires pics from our own members try:
Top of the page ->
Resources ->
Photos-----------------> Aires de Services Photos

Keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> For aires pics from our own members try:
> Top of the page ->
> Resources ->
> Photos-----------------> Aires de Services Photos
> ...


Correct but there are lots of photos in there that have nothing to do with Aires


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

well there was the first time I looked today


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think they meant on the section in here Ralph not on yours. 

Someone PM'd me to read the message on the first picture first page but not sure why. It says that they are locked except for friends, at least that is the way I have read it. Is this true and can some people not see the original pictures I put on. If so sorry I didn't realise this. 

Mandy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

autostratus said:


> For aires pics from our own members try:
> Top of the page ->
> Resources ->
> Photos-----------------> Aires de Services Photos
> ...


Silly me (lol)

I thought I was a member on here :?:

I know what you mean though 

There is a thread on here with quite a few of my pics, however I can't find it as it was one that I did not start.
Still can't find it, maybe when I have time I'll load them in the Aire data base. (never know there was one)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just read the message from Mel and have written to apologies and explain that these did not come from Motorhome Fun but from a thread on O&A . 

Seems they should not have been used and I have asked her if she would like the mods to remove the thread. 

Feeling really bad now, I thought they where excellent and loved looking at them. 

Sorry    
Mandy


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have a few pictures of aires on our blog don't expect to much we have only been out 10 days lol , also a couple of French campsites

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.com/2011_02_01_archive.html

Paul


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, emailed Mel and all is fine, not too happy that pictures now published in at least 3 sites they know of but realises these things happen on the net. 

So I would just like to thank them again and hope everyone appreciates the brilliant pictures.   

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Well, emailed Mel and all is fine, not too happy that pictures now published in at least 3 sites they know of but realises these things happen on the net.
> 
> So I would just like to thank them again and hope everyone appreciates the brilliant pictures.
> 
> Mandy


Yes Mandy, (and Mel),

They are smashing images, and thanks to you both for highlighting them, one way or another. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They are excellent and I have really enjoyed looking through them. thanks, but Im not sure why someone should be annoyed about them being posted on here and out and about live. If you want to keep something private then perhaps posting them on the second biggest motorhoming site (fun) is not a good way to do it.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Mel has just contacted to me say he has added some more pics, 
La Mailleraye-sur-Seine and some others, not sure if they will come through on the original or not. sorry about spelling!

A bit strange that someone could get into them to put a link as they show on mine as being locked but I know nothing about locking things to keep them private. 

Loving all the pictures coming in so thanks for those. 

Mandy

Any more of Rhone Alps area would be great.


----------

